# my sick betta, help us!



## Sunlove (Oct 16, 2007)

what i kno- its not Ick. I change his water regularly. tried 3 different medications. 
he was like this when i rescued him. =(
there are some pics here.

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/sunlove7/sick fishie/?action=view&current=78a3cfd8.pbw


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok I'm not an expert but I had a quick look at some disease sites on the net and here is my opinion... I think he's gotten fin rot and no-one has bothered to treat it and it's gotten so bad that it's turned into a bacterial infection, all water carries bacteria but most bettas have their immune system to protect them, but in Wilber's case he'd already have had a lowered immune system because of the fin rot and this bacteria has taken over. Those patches look like scabs to me. This is what I would do if it were my fish and many people will disagree with me so please don't just take my word and do it, wait for a few other opinions.... I would take the fish out of the water and lay him on a moist towel and gently see if you can remove the "scabs" with your finger nail or something and I stress the GENTLY, if they don't seem to budge give up and return him to the tank..if they do come off with ease make sure u add sea salt to his tank 1/2 tsp per ga and do 30% water change everyday making sure to add salt to the new water also until it looks like he is on the mend. If you can't get them off still try the salt but you might have to accept that he's been too neglected and will eventually die, but at least he will die in your care and be comfortable opposed to in a filthy tank probably starved.

I hope this helps


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow im sorry to see that. I dont have any advice but i think what anas fire said will work. Good luck!


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi i don't know about expensive medicine but whenever my bettas got sick, I only use salt+ heat. ick, rot, pale...etc . Most of the time they get back to normal within a week or else i just cull them. Only 1 of my bettas died of dropsy last week. I have around 150 of them.


----------

